# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Σύνδεση 2 σημείων μέσω κόμβων του AWMN (εφικτό ?)

## shadowkeeper

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Κατάσταση: 
α)Μη δυνατή / υπαρκτή τεχνολογία ADSL στην περιοχή μου. (πόρτες και παράθυρα κλειστά εδώ και 9 μήνες) .... Περιοχή Διώνη 
β)Υπαρκτή σύνδεση ADSL 24mbs (15 πραγματικά ) στην δουλειά μου στην Ραφήνα.

Ερώτηση: Υπάρχει δυνατότητα (επιτρέπεται  ::  να χρησιμοποιήσω κόμβους του AWMN για να δρομολογήσω internet από το γραφείο μου στον σπίτι;

(εξοικίωση με routing protocols, cisco routers, networks κλπ υπάρχει σε αρκετά καλο βαθμό) 

με ένα πρόχειρο έλεγχο πρέπει να έχω πρόσβαση σε κόμβους οπτικά, οι δε κόμβοι έχουν επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους. 


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες απαντήσεις 

Νικ.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εξοικείωση με τα παραπάνω και θες απλώς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το awmn απλά για τέτοιο σκοπό; 
Αν διαβάσεις κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω για το τι είναι το awmn και τι κάνουμε με αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα αποκτήσεις αρκετούς σοβαρούς λόγους να συνδεθείς.
Κατά τα άλλα, από την στιγμή που δεν πουλάς/κλέβεις το internet δεν βλέπω το γιατί να μην μπορείς να το κάνεις. Ωστόσο, μην ξεχνάμε ότι όπως εσύ κερδίζεις από αυτή την σύνδεση και είσαι διατεθειμένος να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό για αυτό, έτσι και πρέπει να προσφέρεις στους απέναντι που θα αγοράσουν ειδικά για σένα εξοπλισμό (υποθέτω AP και στις 2 περιοχές δύσκολο να υπάρχει). Κοινώς, εγώ θα ζήταγα να βάλεις και 1-2 πιατάκια ακόμα πέρα από αυτά που θα σου χρειαστούν για την εξυπηρέτησή σου για να βοηθήσεις την περιοχή. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση καλής λειτουργίας ούτε συμβόλαιο με τον απέναντι. Αν θέλεις πάντως, ψάξε λίγο παραπάνω το τι είναι το awmn, μπορεί να σου αρέσει περισσότερο από όσο φαντάζεσαι.

----------


## romias

Σ'αυτη τη ζώή τα πάντα επιτρέπονται και τα πάντα απαγορεύονται.  ::  
Μην ξεχνάς οτι το awmn.ειναι ερασιτεχνικό δύκτιο και οτι συνεπάγετε απ αυτο.
Κάνε πρώτα τα σώστα βήματα για να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε.
Eδω καταχωρεις τις θεσεις σου και παίρνεις node id.Το 40000 πού το βρήκες;

----------


## papashark

> Eδω καταχωρεις τις θεσεις σου και παίρνεις node id.Το 40000 πού το βρήκες;


Πολύς κόσμος τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει το 40.000, κάτι σαν ίωση ένα πράγμα  ::  

@shadowkeeper

Αυτό που λες από την μία δεν απαγορεύετε (ηθικά), από την άλλη όμως δεν είναι το ζητούμενο για το δίκτυο μας.

Το δίκτυο μας είναι πεδίο μάθησης, πειραματισμού και ενασχόλησεις (ως χόμπυ).

ΔΕΝ είναι σταθερό (που μεταφράζετε ότι μπορεί να βλέπεις από το γραφείο το σπίτι σου 365 μέρες τον χρόνο, και την μια και μοναδική φορά που θα χρειάζεσε κάτι πραγματικά να μην δουλεύει, ή κάτι να έχει συμβεί και να μην βλέπεις από την μια μεριά στην άλλη για μέρες).

Διάβασε πρώτα το quickstart και μετά μελέτησε το Plug Me In. Kαταχώρησε και τα δύο σημεία σου στο wind.awmn.net όπως σου είπαν παραπάνω, και τα ξαναλέμε όταν είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## Vigor

@papashark
Και έλεγα κι εγώ, είναι δυνατόν να σου ξεφύγει απ'την αντίληψη σου το NodeID 40000...  ::

----------


## papashark

> @papashark
> Και έλεγα κι εγώ, είναι δυνατόν να σου ξεφύγει απ'την αντίληψη σου το NodeID 40000...


Aφού λέω να το βάλω και σε μένα, και μετά να βγω να βρίζω το antivirus  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## shadowkeeper

1. Το Node ID το φέρνει αυτόματα η φόρμα καταχώρησης νέου χρήστη. (και ήταν default 40.000)
2. Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση απ όλους 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Συνέχεια...

Υποθέτουμε πως: 

Eγκαθιστώ ιστό , πίατα , router , πρέπει να έρθω σε συνεννόηση με τους αντίστοιχους γειτονικούς κόμβους για να παίξουμε σωστά ή η ρυθμίσεις 
(ip, default routing protocol κλπ ) είναι συγκεκριμένες και αποδίδονται απο την κεντρική διαχείρηση ; 

Γενικά απ ότι βλέπω υπαρχει δίαθεση βοήθειας απ όλους και αυτό είναι καλό, 

Συνοψίζοντας:

1. Παίρνω node_id,
2. Τσεκάρω αν έχω οπτική επαφή με γειτονικούς κόμβους
3. Αγοράζω εξοπλισμό (τι και πως περιγράφετε αναλυτικά μέσα στο φόρουμ).
....

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι ...

----------


## tana

Πραγματικά. Προσπαθώντας να κάνω register στο http://www.awmn.net μου έφερε κι εμένα σαν node id το 40000.

Υ.Γ. Έχω ADSL Otenet.

----------


## papako

εγώ θα πρότεινα και το
2.5 έρχομαι σε επαφή με τους ιδιοκτήτες των γειτονικών κόμβων που βρήκα από το 2

----------

